# Wall Sconce Project - Legend of the Wood



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

This is our Wall Sconce Project for 2009. We were trying to find a cost effective solution to provide some realistic lighting. We are planning to use them to light our haunt's hallways this year. I was able to use battery operated candles for the sconce. Take a look and please give us some feedback.

The link is below.

http://www.legendofthewood.com/wallsconce

http://www.legendofthewood.com/Sconce-Finished3.JPG/Sconce-Finished3-full;init:.JPG


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

cool, now i gotta make some


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice and simple - a perfect job for the beginning wood worker, too. And you could add some details like melted wax and cobwebs to give it an aged look.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Simple and easy.. Great work


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Draik41895. I think they will be a nice touch to a hallway.


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks RoxyBlue. Yes it is a nice job for a beginning woodworker. It required minimal tools. I have ordered red hot glue to give some wax effects. Cobwebs would be a great touch as I put them up.


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks ededdeddy. Very simple, but I think they will be a great addition.


----------

